# Crazy stupid delema



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh Im such a softy.

So today I was outside of my work and talking with coworkers and we see these two kittens peaking out from the tall grass. One is black and one is gray. Small little things. Ive recently started working there and they told me that like every year there are a few kittens who live under the shed outback.

So do I try and catch them and re home them? or do I leave well enough alone?

Here is the shed and the woods behind
I was this close to the shed and saw the kittens so I didnt get very close
[attachment=1:9l9ablrk]shedandwoods.jpg[/attachment:9l9ablrk]

this just shows you how far the tall grass is from the rear of the shed
[attachment=0:9l9ablrk]behindshed.jpg[/attachment:9l9ablrk]

Not sure catching them would prove possible in these conditions


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

squirrel trap with a can of cat food in it. Put it right next to the shed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to see if my boss minds if I put out a trap


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you have access to a trap and your boss doesn't mind then I'd do it. Last thing anyone needs is a ferral cat running around. My dad lives out in the country and cats get dumped...have kittens and they are WILD and MEAN. He told me the other night that he shot another one...That makes more than 55 in about 3-4 years that he has had to shoot. It's either he shoots them or they cause havoc, or worse, they will attack his cat for her food. His cat is getting up there in age so it's the last thing she needs...

At least if you are able to catch them they might have a chance at being tamed and finding homes. If you can't get them caught, at least you made mention and considered it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I might call her today and ask - I feel weird like the stupid softy that cant let a cat be wild though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That the way you are..."kind" ...never feel weird about caring..... :hug: 

It never hurts to ask....they may say "No" but at least you tried....but ..if they say "Yes" that is a good thing...good luck Stacey.... :thumb:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

You should never feel weird for doing the right thing.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Should make you feel good not weird. These cats do not get a good life being wild. They need not be caged but at least caught they could be neutered or spayed and given rabies shots. I'll take them if no one else wants them. My barns can always use a couple cats. We put them in the rescue barns and pamper them to pieces.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to ask when I was on the phone giving her my hours today. Will ask if they have seen the kittens again and if so I will ask about catching them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

yep I would try to catch them and do the same


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

There's a group around here called "Alley Cat Angels" that traps feral cats and kittens, has them spayed/neutered, and then turns them loose again. The truth is most of those cats and kittens will never become tame enough to make good house pets...many have been wild for generations... so the best thing you can do is ensure they cannot reproduce.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If they are young there is a good chance IMO that they will make great pets. My brother has a house cat that he got after its litter was caught under the dumpster at a NJ horse race track. The cats there have been there for years and generation have been ferel. His cat Domino was about 6weeks when caught and is the most tame wonder apartment cat and lives in NYC with him and even travels well in a carrier to RI and VT for vacations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a "feral cat" that is the most crazy attached to me cat ever! He came from the streets of NYC and was to be my barn cat....he lives in the barn but doesnt do much "barn cating stuff" *sigh*


----------

